# GIMP gif Animationen mit Alphakanal



## Pep4si (3. April 2012)

Hallo

Auch wenn ich schon lange mit GIMP arbeite, bin ich im Berich des animierens damit absolut unwissend.
Nun wollte ich ein Objekt mit Transparentem Hintergrund animieren, jedoch sieht man beim Endprodukt die vorherigen Frames durch wo eben der Hintergrund war  . Weiß jemand eine Möglichkeit dass beim nächsten Frame das Alte wieder verschwindet oder so?

Wie gesagt ich hab keine Ahnung in diesem Bereich, deshalb suche ich eine möglichst einfache Technik.

lg Pep4si


----------

